# Oil confusion



## FurzNZ (Jun 5, 2019)

G'day,
I have an old MF 135 Perkins. I haven't had it long and I am wanting to change the oil. I've worked on machinery for many years but I'm slightly confused on the oil. Some people say use normal diesel oil, eg Valvoline (or any big brand) 15w30 and others say use a STOU oil. 
I've heard STOU has more detergents and not good for older engines.
I'm just after some clarification on what to use in my old girl.

Cheers to those that respond.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I use a Shell Rotella T 15w40 for diesels. I guess price is one consideration. Check out our manuals section and there you will find an operators manual. Page 33/34 will give you the spec for your oils so you can match that specification to whatever oil you do use. It specifically states in the manual to not use a non detergent oil.

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/massey-ferguson-mf135-operators-manual.113/


----------

